# Best companion bunny type for bonding with lionhead?



## cwebster (Nov 9, 2018)

we have a one year spayed 3.5 lb female lionhead who lives indoors in a large two story cage. She also has a large outdoor playpen. We are seeking a companion bunny but most of the similar sized rabbits needing homes near us are netherland dwarf bunnies, mixed dwarf bunnies, or dwarf hotots. Is it important to get the same type bunny for bonding? We love our girl.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 9, 2018)

cwebster said:


> we have a one year spayed 3.5 lb female lionhead who lives indoors in a large two story cage. She also has a large outdoor playpen. We are seeking a companion bunny but most of the similar sized rabbits needing homes near us are netherland dwarf bunnies, mixed dwarf bunnies, or dwarf jphotots. Is it important to get the same type bunny for bonding? We love our girl.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry fir the typo, meant hotot, not johotots!


----------



## Preitler (Nov 9, 2018)

No, breed doesn't matter at all. It depends on the individual characters if they get along well or not. Also, as far as I know, a neutered male would be somewhat more likely to bond than a female.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2018)

Neither breed nor size matters when it comes to bonding. Even the largest of rabbits could bond with the smallest. It all depends on the individual bunnies. 

Many rescues encourage you to bring in your current bunny to "date" other potential bunnies. It is most important that your rabbit (not you) be the one choosing the bondmate. Rescues will usually have you try out some of their potential adoptees by introducing the two at the rescue. They can help you "read" how well a potential bunny seems to behave with your rabbit.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you for your responses. Went to the shelter and met some available bunnies. Didnt take our girl along because i worry she might catch something (we had her tested for e cunicili and had to have her treated for internal parasites and eyeworm after we got her). They had a lovely dark chocolate 7 mo male bunny we liked but he was kind of scared and did not want to be picked up. Would have to get our vet to neuter him and examine him. Is safe to take your pet to a shelter to see potential friends? If so will take her with us next time.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2018)

Is it a shelter or a rabbit rescue? Rabbit rescues work with you to ensure a compatible bond. It sounds like you might be referring to a shelter since the rabbit is not fixed. Rescues fix all their rabbits which saves you lots of money.

The risk with getting an intact rabbit and then getting it fixed yourself is that there is the risk that after all of that effort, the two rabbits refuse to bond. The you'll be stuck having to house two rabbits separately which rather defeats your whole goal.

It is always best to let your rabbit meet other fixed rabbits to pre-screen for potential compatibility. This is standard practice with rescues. It is done all the time. I've done it multiple times myself.

Check these places:
http://eastbayrabbit.org/adopt

http://www.bunssb.org/bunnies/adoptable-bunnies/


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 9, 2018)

Not sure on your location (or willingness to travel), but here's another:
https://petstablished.com/organization/164475/widget/animals

Oh, and be sure to let any rescue you contact know that you have a rabbit already and are looking for a bondmate.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you for your replies. Will check out local rescues.


----------

